# Cat window screens: An alternative to Flat Cats



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there folks

Bit of a cheeky one as I know it's not in the right section. However, thought I'd put it here as more of you will see.

For those of you who have innies only and who are worried about opening their windows in the summer, you may have heard of Flat Cats, or perhaps not.

Flat cats are a company who make mesh screens that fasten to the window frames with vencro. However, the Velcro doesn't go all around the screens unless you specifically request them to be custom made, meaning that there's still a risk that cats can get out. Not only this, but they no longer offer their Petforums member discount which is a real shame as it made the screens affordable.

I've decided that I can make these better, so am launching my own line of window screens. Unlike FlatCats, I don't make standard sizes, as everyone's windows are different. Every single screen is custom made to order. I'm cheaper than the alternatives too, and every screen comes with Velcro double stitched in all the way around the screen, so unless your cat can pull Velcro apart or rip through the mesh, it isn't going anywhere! What's more, you'll get no pesky buzzy things coming through the windows either!

I've made these for myself now and the cats absolutely love them. They've withstood being charged head on, and a rather fat Zippy trying to climb them! They're really enjoying being able to sit under an open window and get all the smells and sounds of outside too.

I normally ask for £40 (my competitors are asking for £48) per screen, but for PF members, am more than happy to make a custom screen for £35. If you're planning to have screens throughout the whole house, then don't be afraid to have a chat with me and potentially arrange an even better price. I don't bite! All screens come with the sticky vencro to enable you to attach them to your frames too.

Would really love to see PF members not worried about opening their windows this summer, which is why I thought I'd do something about it. As lovely as the other screens are, I just couldn't afford paying almost £50 for every window, big or small, in my house, and I don't know many others that could either!

If anyone's interested, just drop me a message and we'll have a chat. Sorry for poaching cat chat for this, but I know few of you head to classifieds.


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is interesting to me as I was planning to order some Flatcat screens this year in time for summer.

We moved house last year and our new windows don't have a latch like our old ones did 

Can I ask, what do you mean when you say that on the Flatcats the Velcro doesn't go all the way around the screen? Would there be a gap that a cat could escape from?


----------



## n1cecupoftea (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi Carly,

This will be my first summer as a cat owner and I am in the process of looking for the best window guard solution. I would be grateful if you could give me a price for three of my windows but I can't send you a message because I have posted enough. Is there another way to this? I can post window sizes on the thread if it helps?

Kind Regards,

Ray


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've never looked into screens before but can you tell me how they actually attach to the windows? Do you have to glue the velcro in place on the window frame?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

How about some pics? I live in the USA where windows generally come with screens attached already, but I'd love to see your creations anyway.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

lorilu said:


> I live in the USA where windows generally come with screens attached already


I can't imagine living without window screens and screen doors which are standard over here, all the moths and mozzies, spiders and bugs having easy access :Jawdrop

Good luck with your new venture Carly.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I've never looked into screens before but can you tell me how they actually attach to the windows? Do you have to glue the velcro in place on the window frame?


I once looked into the Flat cats screens, it uses double side hook and loop Velcro, one side of the Velcro attaches to the window frame with a sticky backing and then you place the screen useing the other half attached to the screen.

@carly87 version sounds like the strip of Velcro goes all the way round the 4 side, I think the flat cats version is just a small section of Velcro on each side of the window, which leaves gaps a cat may be able to get a paw behind.

I have the child restricters on my windows but would definitely look at buying one for my bedroom window as in the summer it would be good to open the window a lot wider.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't have screens. But when we went away for a few days we went to a travelodge. They had window restrictors, which t though we're a very good idea. We have them now and judged the width that the window could open safely and the cats can't get out, and fixed them at that point. They also have keys so if I needed to open them wide I can. 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

@carly87 how exciting, good luck with your new venture 

I have sash windows and when I do open them only tend to open the top part and only a smidge, the boys cannot get up there, no window sills or anything close for the boys to climb on or up. But will defiantly keep you in mind for the future in case there is a house move on the horizon.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the positive feedback everyone! Lovely to know people are interested, as my sole reason for offering them out is to try and make an affordable, better verson!

The Flatcat ones have a small section ofvelcro on each side. While the screens sit flush to the windows, a cat can hook a paw behind and just rip the screen off if they choose. Also, if they see something interesting high up and suddenly climb, the fact that there is less Velcro means that there is less to hold the weight of the cat and less to prevent the screen coming off and allowing your cat out. Flatcats do do a Velcro all round screen, but it's a custom make, meaning that you're looking at £48 per window. I can't justify that price for myself for more than a few windows. I id buy from them when they were offering the PF discount, but since they stopped, I needed to find a solution for myself. As a breeder, I need to be prepared for calling queens barging the screens, so not having Velcro all around just isn't an option for me.

They use sticky back Velcro which, unlike competators, is the actual Velcro branded stuff as I rate the adhesive really highly. You put it on, give it 10 minutes to set, then you're good to go. The other side of the tape is sewn into the screen, meaning that it can be completely removed if you have to to close your windows (I find that my double glazed ones just need a small section peeling back to allow for the handle). Basically, they can be used to screen any opening which has no inward facing protrusions. They will go around uneven surfaces thanks to the Velcro. They just won't accommodate things like the inward opening swinging windows (sorry, don't know what they're called).

I currently have black mesh in because, looking at all the colours for my own windows, I found that, although the black mesh was more visible, it was also the one which was easiest to see through and let in the most light. I can get whice stuff that is really unobtrusive on the windows, but will let in less light as it's more reflective. For cats who are absolutely determined to get out and very very destructive, thinking Bengals etc here, there is a specific pet mesh that I can get which is mega reinforced. However, it would add to the price of the screens as it's about 3 times more expensive to buy, and is a lot darker and very noticeable on the windows. However, it's an option. I had this on my screen door and have watched a tom try and rip through it intently to get to my calling girls, and it didn't even look like it'd been t


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry, pressed enter too soon! It looked like it hadn't been touched!

Ray, thank you for your interest! If you can't post a private message on here, it would be worth emailing me to have a chat. Just to avoid spam bots, the email is my name, dot contact at googlemail dot com. Sorry to spell it all out but I don't want the bots to grab it.


----------



## n1cecupoftea (Mar 27, 2016)

carly87 said:


> Sorry, pressed enter too soon! It looked like it hadn't been touched!
> 
> Ray, thank you for your interest! If you can't post a private message on here, it would be worth emailing me to have a chat. Just to avoid spam bots, the email is my name, dot contact at googlemail dot com. Sorry to spell it all out but I don't want the bots to grab it.


Thanks Carly, I understand the desire to avoid spam bots. I sent you a test email to check if I interpreted your email address correctly. Please can you let me know if it came through.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Brilliant idea Carly 

Although my lot go out, I wouldn't risk having the large windows open upstairs and it would be lovely to do so when it's hot


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant idea carly, I have taken mine down as the Velcro had started to come off, as you said they don't put it all the way round, so the cats had started to climb it and it started to come away from the windows, your idea sounds much better.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@carly87 - your idea for window screens is brilliant! 

Can I just add a word about the Flat Cat screens - the ones I bought last year have velcro all the way round the edges (no gaps) at no extra charge. The owner of Flat Cats assured me his screens are all made that way now, as standard. You are right - they are much safer that way. 

However, your screens will be a better price than Flat Cats, so if I need to buy more screens I will definitely come to you. 

Lots of good luck with your venture. x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I will discuss with my husband and see what he thinks about the idea - I don't care if the windows are never open but he is a fresh air fiend and is always complaining that I won't let him open the windows more than an inch. Can you make one that would fit a sliding patio door too Carly?


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

would these fit sliding balcony doors?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Can you make one that would fit a sliding patio door too Carly?


Wouldn't you want to exit the door ?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry to be a nuisance @carly87 but would it be possible to see a photo of the different mesh available (i think I would need reinforced pet mesh with the HBs) and also what the velcro edge looks like. If you have any screens in situ that would be really useful too. I do need to get some windows sorted this year as well as a new roller screen for the french windows in the kitchen that Grace has ploughed through!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cookieandme said:


> Wouldn't you want to exit the door ?


We don't usually as I keep it closed because of the girls. Having a screen would be for the benefit of my husband's fresh air fetish


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> We don't usually as I keep it closed because of the girls. Having a screen would be for the benefit of my husband's fresh air fetish


I have one of these husbands too! Strange creatures they are  Have to admit it would be nice in the summer to let a bit more fresh air in.

Carly - sorry if I'm not getting this right, but...........my windows open outwards but the handle on the inside protrudes past the level of the frame so would get in the way of the mesh. How would I get round this? Or am I just being dim and I've missed something completely?! Pics would be good if you could put some on just so I can visualise it better


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It depends entirely on how the doors are fitted. If there is a flat edge all around the frame of the optning to stick the sticky Velcro to, then there is no reason why they wouldn't fit. I'm limited to 1.2M wide as a maximum measurement as this is the width of the roll, but can cut to fit otherwise.

HB, I will ask D to take pictures later on. I can show you the black mesh easily enough as that's what I've got in and have been making up for myself. I haven't got any white or reinforced pet mesh in, but can ask my suppliers for pictures and go from there as long as you don't mind a wait. Unless the coons are really insistent on getting out, or do a lot of climbing, the standard stuff should be enough. I love the reinforced stuff but it really will darken your rooms as it's a much heavier gauge.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the same windows. Because the screens are Velcro, you would have to peel off a corner anyway to reach through ahd close the window. I simply leave that corner unpeeled, meaning the handle can quite happily protrude past the level of the frame without stretching the screen. To be honest though, the mesh is so forgiving that you could stick the screen back down again if you wanted to and the mesh would mould around the handle. Alternatively, the screens are easy to remove from the whole window. They woll up small and can be tucked away until you want to open again. I can't be bothered with the faff of doing that though, so tend to take the lazy option described above.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CM, really interesting to hear what you say from Flatcats as I phoned him a few months ago to order, and he said that if I wanted Velcro all the way around, he would charge me the custom price. Perhaps it was last summer thinking about it, and I caught him on the cusp of the change, but I don't think so. Glad to hear you didn't get charged extra!


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Ooo this sounds interesting, I'm moving to Germany with I expect to be a wee bit warmer than Glasgow and I may need something like this. I'll be in a rental flat though, do you think I could get the velcro off after a few years?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I checked the Flat cats website and their video states the Velcro is all the way round, so they have definitely taken the modification as standard.


----------



## FlatCats (May 4, 2009)

Hi all, Dominic from Flat Cats here... I read with interest Carly's message but I do have to correct a few things, I'm sure they are just understandable mistakes:
1) Contrary to what Carly says ALL Flat Cats have wide fixings that go around 100% of the border, this applies to standard as well as custom made Flat Cats. This has actually been the case since September 2014 when we changed our design at the request of some of the rescue centres who give us development ideas.
2) We have ALWAYS given discounts to Pet Forum members. When we first started in 2008/9 there was a pet forum member who doubted the strength and durability of Flat Cats, at the time I offered her a 50% reduction in price so she could test it and then subsequently a 50% reduction to all Pet Forum members.... we had so many calls over the next 18 months that we couldn't keep the 50% reduction BUT if any Pet Forum member calls us we always do as large a discount as we can and to put it bluntly, while the discount I can give really depends on the size of screen required (we go right up to Patio doors etc) we have yet to have a Pet Forum member who has been disappointed in the discount given and if Carly is offering custom screens at £35 I would encourage you all to call me as I know you will be delighted that you did.

Pet Forum have given us so many customers over the years (we have now sold over 16,000 Flat Cats worldwide and have websites serving the USA, Australia and of course the UK) that we really value the business of Pet Forum members and the feedback we have received has been excellent. We don't offer any discounts on any other Forums as Pets Forum was where it all started for us so we really do want to be the first choice for Flat Cats, being the original designers. As you will know there are lots of videos on our website showing you all the details of Flat Cats and your Pet Forum membership ID is all we need to give you a great discount. Thanks again to everyone who has purchased from us over the years and made our design the first choice both for security... and now (as ever) for price too. I really look forward to hearing from you over the summer months. Best wishes : Dominic


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good to hear that that's the case, as safety is priority!

Dominic, nice to see you come on here simply to offer a discount that I can't match, not to post on the forum in any other capacity. I can with certainty say that when I phoned you perhaps a year ago give or take, you told me that you were no longer offering the discount to PF members, so it's lovely to see this has changed. I'm sure the forum members will appreciate it.

Folks, if Dominic has decided to undercut me to keep his business, then there is little I can do about it as I'm already offering these at as low a price as I can. I don't really know what else to say as I'm a bit cross that someone on the forum felt the need to encourage Flatcats to post just because I was attempting to do a decent thing and give folks a cheaper option. Oh well, that venture's down the drain, but on the bright side, I've got a whole roll of screen to use up on my own house!

If by some miracle any of you are still interested, and I doubt you would be given the implication that Flatcats will happily undercut me on price, then just drop me a message and I'll see what I can do for you. I won't engage in price wars as I simply can't, and am already offering them at a price which, taking into account my time and the cost of materials, leaves me with very little excess to wiggle with.


----------



## FlatCats (May 4, 2009)

Hi Carly,
The design of Flat Cats is actually my original design but that being said I still don't have any issue with you making your own or even ones for other people. It is correct that I wasn't able to keep doing a 50% discount for PF members but I have yet to offer a Pet Forum member no discount at all and I am surprised that you appear not to have been offered any when you called me. You will note that Flat Cats are VAT registered so our normal cost of a custom made is £39.99 before VAT, as is the cost of 2 standard Flat Cats so in essence we are really very similar in price apart from the vat. I do appreciate that I do purchase large amounts of materials which does mean that I have more room to give discounts but it's ONLY because Pet Forum have supported me so much over the years that I give discounts to members, not to stop you or anyone else from making the product.

I did feel that I should point out the errors in your original statement regarding the fixings and the fact that I do still discount for PF members. I have not stated that I will offer 50% reductions but I will do as much as I can for PF members and in many cases this will mean that I can offer a significantly lower overall price than you can. PF members are very important to me and were a huge support for my business in the early days. I do watch PF but I don't post on here as it is not a place where commercial companies should just peddle their goods and I do respect that.

I'm sorry if you are upset by me posting on here following your original message but it was just to point out the issues noted above and please note even though this is my original design I am in no way trying to stop you making it. Best wishes : Dominic


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Dominic

Point taken about the errors in my original statement. However, this was based on information given to me over the phone when I called to look into screens for myself, so put them up here as fact given that's what I'd been told. The only discount I was offered was based on the fact that I wanted to order at least 3 custom screens, not on the idea that I was a PF member.

Regarding your design, I'm afraid that self-made screen material with Velcro sewn on has been around for years. You were certainly the first one to commercialise it, but not the first to design it I'm afraid. I'd already had one of these made for myself to cover balcony doors years and years before the web says Flat Cats started, and I know of other breeder colleagues who had done the same thing. It's just a matter of innovating an idea to solve a problem, and the design, whilst ingenius, is simple enough for anyone to come up with, as many did.

I'm afraid that I must contest the point that you are not offering a discount to stop me making the screens. You have clearly intimated that PF members should call you rather than me as you can make them for a lower quote than I can, and members will be happy they called you rather than going with me. I do believe that to be the main reason for posting, and while I can understand the motivation behind it, I can ot understand the need.

I'm afraid that prices aren't comparable as mine included VAT. Even excluding VAT, you are pricing yourself at £5 per screen higher than I am.

I will state again that my motivation was simply to give people the opportunity to buy screens at a price not much above cost, whilst giving myself something to do during a difficult set of circumstances which will soon be upon me and which will see me with a need to use my hands whilst the rest of me recovers. So it's a win win situation. People get screens, I get an income and something to fill my time and stop me going stir crazy, everyone feels good!

I will close (unless any of you post something that needs a response of course) by saying that if any of you still want pictures, let me know, as otherwise I will not ask D to take some for me. It's ridiculously hard for me to get them up here, something I don't mind doing if people want to see, but something I won't give time to if all forum members would understandably go for the cheaper price which Dominic is quite right in saying that I can't match. I am a sole trader start up. I can't buy in bulk, and don't have a team working for me, so can't cut prices any more than I already am.

Hopefully, everyone will find the screen solution that they want, and I'll find a use for the role of screen I bought in!... Something tells me that screen might be a fashion statement in every room of the house this summer!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

To be fair....

When Flat Cats started, and for a good while after, they did only fix velcro to sections, and NOT the whole way round. That was changed due to customer feedback, telling them, that the design didn't work for certain determined kitties.

I also dont think cutting mesh to the size of a window, and attaching velcro to it, is an original design,

Its measuring a window, cutting fabric to size, and attaching velcro to it.

As every window is a different size, I cant see how its an original design. Its cutting a rectangle of fabric, according to the sizes submitted.

To be clear, I am not advocating either Flat Cats, or Carly - I made my own window screens before I even heard of Flat Cats.

I got some mesh, cut it to size and added velcro to it.....


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> To be fair....
> 
> When Flat Cats started, and for a good while after, they did only fix velcro to sections, and NOT the whole way round. That was changed due to customer feedback, telling them, that the design didn't work for certain determined kitties.
> 
> ...


I made my own screen for a door as well. Got some mesh, added velcro to it - ALL the way round - and it withstood some very determined kitties.

Saw some of Carly's screens at a show this weekend, they are very good


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, as I've posted these elsewhere and had more interest and requests for pictures, as I needed to take them anyway, thought I'd post them up here for those who were interested in seeing how the screens work. The first shows just the fixings in situ, showing that even without the screens, the fixings aren't noticeable. Next, you can see the screen in place over a closed window. Next, a close up o fthe handle, showing that you don't need to remove the screen to get the window closed! I know someone was asking about this specifically. Next, I show how easy it is to open and close windows. Just peel back a Velcro corner to expose the handle, open or close the window, stick back down and youk're done! Next a picture of the screen in position with the window open. Lastly, you can see a view comparison, one through clear glass and the other through mesh. This shows that, while the view is very slightly darker, it is till nice and clear and visible, the reason I chose black mesh over white.

Please excuse the furry photo bombers! They were very, very insistent on "helping"!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Carly87 if it was white mesh would the visible velcro be white as well to blend in with the window pane?

My only slight reservation is the strength of the mesh itself and could it withstand an 8kg plus running full pelt at it?

If Dominic didn't mid posting a photo/supplier pic of the reinforced mesh and an idea of the difference in price that would be great.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks Carly. I think I prefer the dark mesh and will definitely think about at least one for my upstairs window


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

yep, the Velcro would be white too. I can get black stuff for black frames or if people would rather have it the same colour as the screens, but white is preferable.

I will do my bestest to find a pic of the reinforced stuff. Will just pop off and find it now. Are they likely to run full pelt at the screens? Can you give me an idea how many you'd be considering and the rough size? I normally buy the reinforced stuff by the metre, and the more I buy, the cheaper it is. Obviously the only increase in price will be that of the mesh, as the time involved remains the same for me.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I know what you mean. The white mesh is definitely less noticeable against the windows when they're closed and the screen's left on, but when the screen is in place, the white is reflective enough that you can really notice a difference apparently.


----------



## FlatCats (May 4, 2009)

Hi there... just to clarify for Huckybuck, there are a lot of pictures of the mesh we use on our website, including videos. We have yet to have an escapee. The mesh is very strong and in general you will find that once the cats have experienced it for a few days they will get bored and leave it alone. On the very very rare occasions that a cat will not leave the mesh alone so much so that the owner cant use it then no problem, we offer a 100% money back gtee within 30 days and in 16,000 plus sales we have done this refund around 20 times so the incidence is very low.
We do have white mesh if anyone wants it but it does get dirty quicker and is more noticeable from the outside so my preference is the grey... again lots of images that show the amount of light that gets in on the website... but I have enclosed a few below.

We use 5cm wide hook and loop around 100% of the border and marry this with 2 sets of 2cm wide self adhesive fixings for the windows so this will help if you have narrow frames or you can double up where you have a wider frame... having 5cm wide makes using the screen much easier and much stronger which is why we sell to so many owners of large cats.

Best wishes : Dominic


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The mesh Dominic uses is what I am referring to as my standard mesh. I do offer a stronger mesh for really determined cats, but as I have mentioned, this standard stuff should withstand all but the most determined to get out! I have had an almost 4 KG cat hanging merrily from the top of mine and it showed no damage at all.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

carly87 said:


> The mesh Dominic uses is what I am referring to as my standard mesh. I do offer a stronger mesh for really determined cats, but as I have mentioned, this standard stuff should withstand all but the most determined to get out! I have had an almost 4 KG cat hanging merrily from the top of mine and it showed no damage at all.


I've had a 5kg cat hanging off the mesh door I made (from the same material Carly uses as standard), and it's absolutely fine


----------



## MissBettyPage (Mar 12, 2016)

glad to have caught this thread as were planning on buying something similar as i don't think i can manage without any longer (although i've managed 19 years lol) These UK summers are just getting hotter and hotter plus i'm sure the cats will be happier too. glad you mentioned the fat cat test haha,that's the one thing i've been worried about as we have a rather big boned mister in this house! 4 years ago i lived in a ground floor flat and had wooden window frames so we just hammered in some chicken wire and the cats loved it especially as the window overlooked our garden so they could watch the birdies! Now we live in a house with UPVC so nailing anything to the windows isn't an option.. I'll get OH to do some measuring!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thick Velcro should hold even with the plumpest little pudding trying to climb! I bet you find, just like most others, that he will completely ignore the screen after a few days of curiosity!


----------



## debbie f (Jun 25, 2017)

carly87 said:


> Hi there folks
> 
> Bit of a cheeky one as I know it's not in the right section. However, thought I'd put it here as more of you will see.
> 
> ...


----------



## debbie f (Jun 25, 2017)

carly87 said:


> Hi there folks
> 
> Bit of a cheeky one as I know it's not in the right section. However, thought I'd put it here as more of you will see.
> 
> ...


Hi

I would initially like to order 1 screen for my bedroom window. I need white if possible. The window frame from edge to edge is 47 inches across by 48 inches wide. I look forward to hearing from you.

Debbie


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Debbie, please could you PM me? Failing that, I am available at [email protected]


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll be honest - I made my own recently - took a while, but was worth it - I'd have melted in the recent heat wave without it, they're definitely worth a look!


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I will discuss with my husband and see what he thinks about the idea - I don't care if the windows are never open but he is a fresh air fiend and is always complaining that I won't let him open the windows more than an inch. Can you make one that would fit a sliding patio door too Carly?


I am also a fresh air fiend! Mine are always open unless I am out or its vile weather  not opening windows puts me off indoor only cats so these would be great


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I literally couldn't have managed last week without the windows open in the morning and evening to let some cool air into the oven that used to be my house!


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep - its been unbearably hot here!


----------



## debbie f (Jun 25, 2017)

I still cannot work out how to PM but have emailed the address given. Thanks Debbie


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

debbie f said:


> I still cannot work out how to PM but have emailed the address given. Thanks Debbie


Had similar prob n was told that i needed 25 posts b4 i could pm another member.
Wz then given a tip which i now pass on - go to photos thread n post comments eg " lovely, cute " etc. U'll soon rack up the 25.
I posted on fri asking 4 help on how to pm n rcv helpful replys


----------



## MMac (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi Carly

Do you still do the cat screens? How can I contact you?

Kind regards

Mmac


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

@carly87 has been quite unwell recently and the last time I saw her on here she was about to have quite a major operation so not sure she is around at the moment and able to do these at the moment. If you are around Carly, hope you are doing okay x


----------



## rickwiltshire (Jun 21, 2019)

carly87 said:


> Hi there folks
> 
> Bit of a cheeky one as I know it's not in the right section. However, thought I'd put it here as more of you will see.
> 
> ...


----------



## rickwiltshire (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi I am very interested, please contact me.

Many thanks
Rick


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Rick

Really sorry, but I'm having some time off making these as I'm in the middle of planning my wedding. So sorry.


----------



## rickwiltshire (Jun 21, 2019)

thanks for getting back to me. congratulations on your planned wedding and wishing you all the very best for your future.


----------



## Ruth Leaver-Lewis (Jul 2, 2020)

carly87 said:


> Hi there folks
> 
> Bit of a cheeky one as I know it's not in the right section. However, thought I'd put it here as more of you will see.
> 
> ...


Hi Carly, I am interested please contact me. Thanks Ruth


----------



## Ruth Leaver-Lewis (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi Carly I’m new to using forums so unsure if I’m contacting you correctly but please let me know how I would go about ordering a pet screen thanks Ruth


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Ruth Leaver-Lewis 
Hi,
I think Carly has had some health issues and isn't on the forum very much. I am not sure with her health problems she is still making screens.
I would probably contact another maker such as Flat Cats, if she does not get in touch.


----------



## Ruth Leaver-Lewis (Jul 2, 2020)

Summercat said:


> @Ruth Leaver-Lewis
> Hi,
> I think Carly has had some health issues and isn't on the forum very much. I am not sure with her health problems she is still making screens.
> I would probably contact another maker such as Flat Cats, if she does not get in touch.


Thanks for replying - flatcat won't have any stock until August so was looking for other options. But think I've sorted something out now anyway. BW Ruth


----------

